# Hawaii Reviews for December 2010...



## billhall (Dec 1, 2010)

December 2010 Hawaii Reviews!!!


----------



## billhall (Dec 1, 2010)

*Maui Schooner, Maui, 11/26/2010*

*New Review *


Maui Schooner  
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 1, 2010)

*Hawaiian Sun Holidays at The Waikiki Banyan, Oahu, 11/20/10*

*New Review *


Hawaiian Sun Holidays at The Waikiki Banyan  
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 1, 2010)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, 11/23/10*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas  
Reviewer:  Michael & Margaret Mueller​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 5, 2010)

*HGVC Kings' Land Resort, Big Island, 9/25/10*

*New Review *


HGVC Kings' Land Resort  
Reviewer:  Sandy & Robert Lovell​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 14, 2010)

*Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai, Oahu, 12/8/10*

*New Review *


Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai (Shell)  
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 14, 2010)

*Royal Kuhio,Oahu ,10/14/09*

*New Review *


Royal Kuhio  
Reviewer: Thomas Martin​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 31, 2010)

*WorldMark Kapaa Shore, Kauai, 12/27/10*

*New Review *


WorldMark Kapaa Shore  
Reviewer:  Carole Brown​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 31, 2010)

*Hawaiian Sun Holidays at The Waikiki Banyan, Oahu, 9/18/10*

*New Review *


Hawaiian Sun Holidays at The Waikiki Banyan  
Reviewer:  David Smith​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 31, 2010)

*HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower, Oahu, 12/24/10*

*New Review *


HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower  
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 19, 2011)

*deleted*

wrong month......


----------



## billhall (Jan 19, 2011)

....deleted....


----------

